# FR: the first time he saw her, he knew that



## biodegraded

I'm trying to translate two phrases, but have the same question about each- whether to use the imperfect or the perfect. Also, I'm not entirely sure other parts of the phrases make sense either, so any help would be appreciated...

The first is: 'The first time he saw her, he knew things were going to change.'

My attempt: 'La première fois qu'il l'a vu, il savait que les choses vont changer.'

And the second: 'But when he arrived in Texas he decided he would devote himself to her unquestioningly.'

'Mais quand il s'était arrivé au Texas il a décidé de se dévouer à lui sans poser des questions'. 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Oddmania

_were _going to change : _allaient _changer 

About _savoir_, I think both_ il savait_ and_ il a su_ could fit. I think _savait _would however imply that he knew that even before he met her, whereas_ il a su_ and _il l'a vu _are simultaneous.


----------



## biodegraded

Yes, I'd like to express the two things happening simultaneously, so _il a su_ would work perfectly. Thankyou!


----------



## lussy16

My propositions are:
for the 1st statement
-'La première fois qu'il l'a vu, il sut que les choses allaient changé.'
for the 2nd i think it's better to say:
-'Mais quand il arriva au Texas, il décida de se dévouer à elle sans poser de questions'.


----------



## Marie3933

OK, mais comme ceci:
"La première fois qu'il l'a vue (he saw her), il sut que les choses allaient changer.'


----------



## ihatesaturdays

Marie3933 said:


> OK, mais comme ceci:
> "La première fois qu'il l'a vue (he saw her), il sut que les choses allaient changer.'



ou tu peux utiliser a su au lieu du su, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Marie3933

Yes.
Il serait plus cohérent d'utiliser le même temps:
soit le passé composé: _il l'a vue... il a su_
soit le passé simple, plus littéraire (langue écrite): _il la vit... il sut_


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

> The first is: 'The first time he saw her, he knew things were going to change.'
> 
> My attempt: 'La première fois qu'il l'a vu, il savait que les choses vont changer.'
> 
> And the second: 'But when he arrived in Texas he decided he would devote himself to her unquestioningly.'
> 
> 'Mais quand il s'était arrivé au Texas il a décidé de se dévouer à lui sans poser des questions'.


 
My suggestions : 
#1 : La première fois qu'il l'a vue, il a su que les choses allaient changer
or on a higher language level : La première fois qu'il la vit, il sut que les choses allaient changer
#2 : Mais quand il est arrivé au Texas, il a décidé de se consacrer exclusivement à elle.
... higher level : Mais quand il arriva au Texas, il décida de se consacrer... ...


----------



## ihatesaturdays

Marie3933 said:


> Yes.
> Il serait plus cohérent d'utiliser le même temps:
> soit le passé composé: _il l'a vue... il a su_
> soit le passé simple, plus littéraire (langue écrite): _il la vit... il sut_



je sais cela […], mais je comprends pas pourquoi on utilise passé simple s'il est le même chose comme passé compose


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

Passé Simple is a more formal tense and is then far less used than Passé Composé (the latter being easier to conjugate in many cases) in modern French


----------



## Marie3933

C'est une question de niveau de langue, de registre. Mais le sens est le même.
Oralement, on n'utilise pratiquement plus le passé simple. Pourquoi? parce que sa conjugaison est plus difficile que le passé composé où il suffit de savoir conjuguer _être_ ou _avoir _au présent.
Mais dans la langue écrite, littéraire, on préfère le passé simple.


----------



## ihatesaturdays

Cheshire Cat's Smile said:


> Passé Simple is a more formal tense and is then far less used than Passé Composé (the latter being easier to conjugate in many cases) in modern French





Marie3933 said:


> C'est une question de niveau de langue, de registre. Mais le sens est le même.
> Oralement, on n'utilise pratiquement plus le passé simple. Pourquoi? parce que sa conjugaison est plus difficile que le passé composé où il suffit de savoir conjuguer _être_ ou _avoir _au présent.
> Mais dans la langue écrite, littéraire, on préfère le passé simple.



ok merci!, maintenant il a plus sens pour moi


----------



## biodegraded

Ah, ok. It is part of a bio from a literary role-play in fact, and is certainly informal in tone, but as it might be 'literary' in the broad scheme of things is it neccesary to always use the past historic?


----------



## Cheshire Cat's Smile

There is no such thing as an obligation to use a past tense in this case... most of the time we even use the present when dealing with hisotry (e.g. en 1815, Napoléon revient de son exil à Sainte Hélène)


----------

